# Queensland Opening in 2018/19 FY



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I have Seen that Queensland 190 and 489 Visa occupation list has released. 
But for ICT occupations it's required a Job offer with 5 years effective experience.

Just want to make sure anything am i missing?
What you guys think about this changes.

Thanks.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

From 1 July the Department of Home Affairs have increased the minimum points requirement to 65 points for the 190 and 489 visa subclasses. BSMQ will not be selecting any EOI’s from SkillSelect that score below 65.

What does this means...should we havee 65 points excluding state nomination or how


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> From 1 July the Department of Home Affairs have increased the minimum points requirement to 65 points for the 190 and 489 visa subclasses. BSMQ will not be selecting any EOI’s from SkillSelect that score below 65.
> 
> What does this means...should we havee 65 points excluding state nomination or how


65 points at least including state nominations 

Cheers


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

subhasamaran said:


> From 1 July the Department of Home Affairs have increased the minimum points requirement to 65 points for the 190 and 489 visa subclasses. BSMQ will not be selecting any EOI’s from SkillSelect that score below 65.
> 
> What does this means...should we havee 65 points excluding state nomination or how


No mate, some how you have to got 65 pts(even including SS).
It means,
if you apply for 189, then you should have 65 pts independently.
if you apply for 190, then you should have 60 pts + 5 SS => 65 pts
if you apply for 489, then you should have 55 pts + 10(regional sponsored) => 65 pts

Any EOIs below that margin will not be selected.
Hope this cleared.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

KasunTharaka said:


> No mate, some how you have to got 65 pts(even including SS).
> It means,
> if you apply for 189, then you should have 65 pts independently.
> if you apply for 190, then you should have 60 pts + 5 SS => 65 pts
> ...


THanks mate. My occupation code is 233914 Enggineering techno for that they have mentioned 70 points.and that too only 489 is available


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

thanks buddy


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

subhasamaran said:


> THanks mate. My occupation code is 233914 Enggineering techno for that they have mentioned 70 points.and that too only 489 is available


Then you will be enough to have 60 pts by your own.(60+ 10 regional sponsered)
Have you possess 60 pts?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

KasunTharaka said:


> Then you will be enough to have 60 pts by your own.(60+ 10 regional sponsered)
> Have you possess 60 pts?


yes i have 60 points now my points dropped from 65 to 60 just 3 days back due to wrk experience dipp. 
:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

subhasamaran said:


> yes i have 60 points now my points dropped from 65 to 60 just 3 days back due to wrk experience dipp.
> :sad::sad::sad:


If you got 60 by your own means you can apply.
from region sponsorship you will get additional 10 pts, and then you got 70 pts, which exactly Queensland require for your occupation.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Guyz, Is there any possibility to apply QLD without a Job offer? :confused2:


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have Seen that Queensland 190 and 489 Visa occupation list has released.
> But for ICT occupations it's required a Job offer with 5 years effective experience.
> ...


can you share the QSOL please


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Friends ,

In other requirements it is mentioned "Require a full time position job offer for a minimum of 12 months from a Queensland employer registered in Australia"

Does that mean one needs to have a job offer in hand before lodging of a 190 Visa? I am wondering how would this work for offshore candidates like us , it is a rarity when one gets a job offer from Another country sitting in their own country unless the skill set is unique / niche and rare to find in one's own country ?

@Experts pls. advise ...if you have the same understanding and the implications of this statement? thanks


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> In other requirements it is mentioned "Require a full time position job offer for a minimum of 12 months from a Queensland employer registered in Australia"
> 
> ...


I think that way, they are restricting to onshore applicants?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Yh, in that way they are making sure the candidates reaching for QLD have secured a job before they come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtinnmaung (Jan 21, 2016)

For IT applicants, Queensland demands them to secure the job offer. It is really tough for offshore candidates.

I think 489->887 approach will become much more popular in this program year 2018-2019 which the government is trying to drive offshore applicants into.

We need to wait for SA to open their criteria for IT professionals.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Any one got invites for QLD


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

subhasamaran said:


> Any one got invites for QLD


No Way man.


----------



## Druk11000 (Jul 4, 2018)

Getting invite from Queensland state shouldnot be long as the eligibility requirements set are quite stringent compared to other states. Also I think the points should not be the main factor to send an invite. If you secure a job getting an invite looks pretty easy and short for Queensland SS. Any thoughts Mates?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

For my occupation 233914 there is no job req but require 70 points that's the only condition so just thinking whether they invite offshore with high priority or not

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Druk11000 (Jul 4, 2018)

Anyone received Queensland invite lately?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Druk11000 said:


> Anyone received Queensland invite lately?


Stil Now No
waiting with 60+10 points for 489(for 233914) what about you ?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

subhasamaran said:


> Stil Now No
> waiting with 60+10 points for 489(for 233914) what about you ?


Evidence of licensing or registration -how do you get this? just condition for selected code right?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Any one 60 points ppl got invites for QLD invitation for 489 from offshore


----------



## Saurabhs07 (Jul 12, 2018)

HiI am a Accounting Student and I have got my positive migration skill assessment from CPA by doing 65+ in PTE Academic so now If I want 20 points can I submit my 8 band each result of IELTS GENERAL for 189 visa ?

Please suggest ....


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello guys,
How do you apply for SS of QLD ?
Do you have to just file EOI and wait for invite ?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

amandeepkaur said:


> Hello guys,
> How do you apply for SS of QLD ?
> Do you have to just file EOI and wait for invite ?


Yes in eoi just select QLD and wait

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

What are chances of getting an invite with 65 points (189) ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

amandeepkaur said:


> What are chances of getting an invite with 65 points (189) ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No chance 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

subhasamaran said:


> No chance
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk




I wanted to know chances of invite for 190 and 489 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Please share if any invites today. Last one happened on Wednesday. I hope they send today as well.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Druk11000 said:


> Anyone received Queensland invite lately?


BSMQ*has received a very high number of responses since re-opening the General Skilled Migration Program on 2 July 2018.

We thank you for your patience while we work through your expression of interest (EOI).

We understand the wait can be frustrating, but we ask that you do not call or email us to check the progress of an EOI as this will slow down the processing.

Our website has all the information you need about requirements, occupations lists, documents and application steps.

Read our FAQs*for more information and we will contact you as soon as we can with the outcome of your enquiry.




Anyone got a mail like this from queensland. What does this mean? 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Druk11000 said:


> Getting invite from Queensland state shouldnot be long as the eligibility requirements set are quite stringent compared to other states. Also I think the points should not be the main factor to send an invite. If you secure a job getting an invite looks pretty easy and short for Queensland SS. Any thoughts Mates?




You are absolutely right! Our points were just 65 include SN. Applied EOI on 2/7 and got the nomination on 17/7 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## amandeepkaur (Jul 12, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> You are absolutely right! Our points were just 65 include SN. Applied EOI on 2/7 and got the nomination on 17/7
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...



Congratulations. 
You got invite within few days of filing EOI. 
What's your ANZSCO and point breakdown ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

amandeepkaur said:


> Congratulations.
> You got invite within few days of filing EOI.
> What's your ANZSCO and point breakdown ?
> 
> ...




Thank you! 

The ANZSCO is 233913 - Biomedical Engineer.
Points - 65
Age - 30
Edu Q - 15
Exp - 5
Eng - 10
State Nom - 5


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## Tab8 (Jul 27, 2018)

*Tab*

Hello everyone,

Have anyone got an invitation or state nomination from Queensland since they reopened in July?

Best luck for all

Age: 30
Work experience: 10
Education: 15
PTE : 10
State nomination: 5
Total: 70
Applied for Qlsn: 10/7/2018


----------



## Saurabhs07 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi Everyone!!

Can anyone tell me that If I am WORKING in Brisbane and have studied accounting in Sydney then will I be eligible for 489 visa after 6Months on the basis of my work experience in Brisbane CBD ?

Or my experience should also be in REGIONAL QLD to qualify ???

Has anyone received EOI on same scenario? 

Pls help.


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Awaiting invite from BSMQ*

Hi All,

i would like your help and appreciate your replies , i have lodged my EOI on 11/7/2018 for systems and network engineer 263111. I have studied in regional QLD and working full time. I am still awaiting an invite . please see my points 

Regional - 5 pts 
Aus Education - 5 pts
overseas education - 15 pts 
Aus work experience - 5 pts 
PTE - 10 pts 
age - 30 pts 
_______________
70 points

190 - 70+5 = 75
489 - 70+10=80

can anyone advise the time frames as in when i can get an invite i an desperately waiting as my visa runs out end of year .. I have sent an email to BSMQ and they replied it takes 4-6 weeks .. already 4 weeks done


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i would like your help and appreciate your replies , i have lodged my EOI on 11/7/2018 for systems and network engineer 263111. I have studied in regional QLD and working full time. I am still awaiting an invite . please see my points
> 
> ...


How about trying for 20 points in language skills? This way they'll be notified again about your eoi.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i would like your help and appreciate your replies , i have lodged my EOI on 11/7/2018 for systems and network engineer 263111. I have studied in regional QLD and working full time. I am still awaiting an invite . please see my points
> 
> ...


When is you EOI date? hope not before July 2nd?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Saurabhs07 said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me that If I am WORKING in Brisbane and have studied accounting in Sydney then will I be eligible for 489 visa after 6Months on the basis of my work experience in Brisbane CBD ?
> 
> ...


I think yes if your job is in their list and you have completed 6 months and have job for next one year. My husband never studied in Australia but got in "I am working in Queensland" list.

G


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

please see this , hope it clarifies


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Vegemite20 said:


> How about trying for 20 points in language skills? This way they'll be notified again about your eoi.



i have tried to write PTE twice and got an overall score of 86 missed out on 1 mark in writing . 

writing - 78 
reading 90
speaking 90
listening 80


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i would like your help and appreciate your replies , i have lodged my EOI on 11/7/2018 for systems and network engineer 263111. I have studied in regional QLD and working full time. I am still awaiting an invite . please see my points
> 
> ...


I've also got the reply with waiting time will be 4-6weeks ...l am offshore category submitted on 31 July. My friend submitted his EOI on 26 July, got the same reply too.. If you have any news please update. Thank you


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey guys..I got my QLD preinvite today..


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Hey guys..I got my QLD preinvite today..


Congratulations Salman! Could you please share your timeline, skill and points breakdown?

Thanks


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Hey guys..I got my QLD preinvite today..


hi dear was your EOI on 25th July?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> I've also got the reply with waiting time will be 4-6weeks ...l am offshore category submitted on 31 July. My friend submitted his EOI on 26 July, got the same reply too.. If you have any news please update. Thank you


your friend may get ITA tomorrow...


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Points breakdown
Age-30
Overseas and Aus study- 20
IELTS - 20
NAATI- 5
Exp - 5
Qld- 10
Total -90


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Mine was 31st July




skrp2000in said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys..I got my QLD preinvite today..
> ...


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Points breakdown
> Age-30
> Overseas and Aus study- 20
> IELTS - 20
> ...


You must be joking...


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Sorry???



rajhan said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Points breakdown
> ...


----------



## rajhan (Aug 19, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Sorry???


Seriously? you have 80 points and you applied for qld 489 nomination?
Because you list 10 points from qld nomination.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Sorry???


is it because of your occupation restriction that it is listed only in QLD alumni pathway and only for 489? may i know your occupation code?


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

Congrats bro...


----------



## Kemmie (Aug 28, 2018)

Am curious too.the points u have is for 189 and 190...wondering y 489? Pls let us know your occupation dear. Congrats once again


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

I am an Accountant by profession Code 221111..The wait at 80 points now is 4-6 months..I am running out of Visa right now..


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Mine was 31st July


Hi Salman,

Congrats!!! 
You mean your EOI (sub489) on 31 July, then got pre-invite on 28 August. right?


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Mine was 31st July
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you tell them that your current visa will expire very soon, so they give you the invitation? Cause my friend who has submitted EOI on 26 July,but still got nothing back from Queensland government.


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys..I got my QLD preinvite today..
> ...


According to Queensland Case officer, they have processed EOI which were submitted on and before 22 July on last Thursday (23 august). Any update information after that?


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

No bro..it’s the normal wait for me..I think the profession is different..if your friend is Accountant..then they won’t issue your friend an invitation for some reason..as they go by date...




beyond1028 said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was 31st July
> ...


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> According to Queensland Case officer, they have processed EOI which were submitted on and before 22 July on last Thursday (23 august). Any update information after that?


yesterday someone whos EOI was on 25th got ITA.... check with your friend he/she may got ITA today.


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

HI ALL ,

i loged my EOI on 11/07/2018 for 263111 computer systems n network engineer
points - 70 
SS: 5
total -75

got a preinvite on 17/8/18
awaiting final invite


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> yesterday someone whos EOI was on 25th got ITA.... check with your friend he/she may got ITA today.


Hi,
Have you received my message? I'm new here, not sure if l have send back to you successfully 

26th July submitter still waiting..hopefully can get invite today or tomorrow.

Another question, does 489 and 190 processed separately as someone who's 489 EOI submitted on 31 July already got invited.

Thank you.


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> No bro..it’s the normal wait for me..I think the profession is different..if your friend is Accountant..then they won’t issue your friend an invitation for some reason..as they go by date...



His occupation is electronic engineering..
Maybe because QLD processed 489&190 in separate waiting queues? Any one has any news on this?


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> Hi,
> Have you received my message? I'm new here, not sure if l have send back to you successfully
> 
> 26th July submitter still waiting..hopefully can get invite today or tomorrow.
> ...


got your msg... 
i am also waiting... as someone contacted BSMQ and they told that the queue is the same for both 190 and 489 but no news form anybody after 25th july EOI... thats why i am eagerly looking for your friend's status.. he should have been invited by now or max tomorrow... keep us informed..
check this page https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...fessional-engineers-bpeq-27.html#post14628952


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> His occupation is electronic engineering..
> Maybe because QLD processed 489&190 in separate waiting queues? Any one has any news on this?


check this page
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...fessional-engineers-bpeq-27.html#post14628952


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> got your msg...
> i am also waiting... as someone contacted BSMQ and they told that the queue is the same for both 190 and 489 but no news form anybody after 25th july EOI... thats why i am eagerly looking for your friend's status.. he should have been invited by now or max tomorrow... keep us informed..
> check this page https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...fessional-engineers-bpeq-27.html#post14628952


yes, will update once i got news from him..

from Jodie's reply, if 489&190 applicants waited in a same queue, then why 489 applicant whose EOI dated on 31 July got the invitation, but my friend's 190 EOI submitted on 26 July still not got invited? I was confused..


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> yes, will update once i got news from him..
> 
> from Jodie's reply, if 489&190 applicants waited in a same queue, then why 489 applicant whose EOI dated on 31 July got the invitation, but my friend's 190 EOI submitted on 26 July still not got invited? I was confused..


Dear, here there is no answre for "Why".... the process is not transperent.... may be there are some other factors you never know... i think they give prority to onshore 489.... 

did you checked with your friend today whether he got invitation or not?


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Dear, here there is no answre for "Why".... the process is not transperent.... may be there are some other factors you never know... i think they give prority to onshore 489....
> 
> did you checked with your friend today whether he got invitation or not?


just checked, still "NO"..

maybe you are right, they didn't promise everyone who meet their minimal criteria will get an invitation..


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> just checked, still "NO"..
> 
> maybe you are right, they didn't promise everyone who meet their minimal criteria will get an invitation..


i am seriously comfused.. actually they did... see the email..


----------



## jwin880 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Why BSMQ stopped inviting suddenely... before me...*



beyond1028 said:


> Hi,
> Have you received my message? I'm new here, not sure if l have send back to you successfully
> 
> 26th July submitter still waiting..hopefully can get invite today or tomorrow.
> ...


Hi~
I am 27th July submitter. 
According to BSMQ officer reply down below, I need to wait for another couple of weeks to get invitation. I think they stopped inviting now. T.T


[BSMQ Jodie's 1st reply ]
We have not started processing the date you lodged your EOI yet.
It will be a couple more weeks yet.
We will be in touch when we get to your EOI.
- 29/Aug -

[BSMQ Jodie's 2nd reply ]
Because we have a lot in the queue in front of your lodgement date to work through.
It is a guessing game to the time frame at the moment.
We are also processing those that have ben invited as well as issuing invitations and
there are a lot.
You will hear from us when we get to your EOI.
- 29/Aug -


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Hi~
> I am 27th July submitter.
> According to BSMQ officer reply down below, I need to wait for another couple of weeks to get invitation. I think they stopped inviting now. T.T
> 
> ...


Unlucky mate... even 26th july is waiting... please join this thread we are all waiting for QLD invite...
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...fessional-engineers-bpeq-41.html#post14635198


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Has anyone got any idea what exactly a “Bank statement (Balance page)“ is???


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> i am seriously comfused.. actually they did... see the email..
> View attachment 89112


sorry thats scary .. anyways wish you all the best , 

i have a quick question so once you get a pre-invite is that definite that one will get the final nomination from DIBP to apply for PR??? 

can anyone please answer my question.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> sorry thats scary .. anyways wish you all the best ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Once you get a pre-invite, you have to provide documentation that BSMQ requires. If everything checks out, they then nominate you. You’ll automatically get a mail from skill select with an invitation to lodge your PR application 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Salman007 said:


> Has anyone got any idea what exactly a “Bank statement (Balance page)“ is???


Hi salman,

it is just a bank statement which clearly displays you account balance that you are showing BSMQ as your available funds. hope this clarifies


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

abhishekshroff said:


> Once you get a pre-invite, you have to provide documentation that BSMQ requires. If everything checks out, they then nominate you. You’ll automatically get a mail from skill select with an invitation to lodge your PR application
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...



awesome your time frames look so good.


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Hi~
> I am 27th July submitter.
> According to BSMQ officer reply down below, I need to wait for another couple of weeks to get invitation. I think they stopped inviting now. T.T
> 
> ...



Sad...
hope they don't stop issueing invitation ,but just slow down the invitation pace..


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> i am seriously comfused.. actually they did... see the email..
> View attachment 89112


From their reply, I guess what they mean was that if offshore applicants failed to got their invitation, they wouldn't inform initiatively, but if applicants asked, they would tell the processing outcome..


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Iitsavy01 said:


> Hi salman,
> 
> it is just a bank statement which clearly displays you account balance that you are showing BSMQ as your available funds. hope this clarifies


Yes, It should be provided by your account bank. 
Is there any requirement about the balance amount?


----------



## Iitsavy01 (Nov 15, 2017)

beyond1028 said:


> From their reply, I guess what they mean was that if offshore applicants failed to got their invitation, they wouldn't inform initiatively, but if applicants asked, they would tell the processing outcome..


For Onshore applicants , if your wait time has been long dont hesitate to call BSMQ and request them to look up your EOI. They are very friendly and will update you regarding your invite.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

beyond1028 said:


> Yes, It should be provided by your account bank.
> Is there any requirement about the balance amount?


Have you checked with your friend? Did he receive the ITA? 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Have you checked with your friend? Did he receive the ITA?
> 
> Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


No...still got nothing.....


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi everyone, my friend( sub190 EOI submitted date: 26 July) has got invited today~~


----------



## beyond1028 (Feb 2, 2018)

jwin880 said:


> Hi~
> I am 27th July submitter.
> According to BSMQ officer reply down below, I need to wait for another couple of weeks to get invitation. I think they stopped inviting now. T.T
> 
> ...


Hello Jwin,

did you got invited today? pls update if you have any news~~


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

I have to show $25000 in my account as in Settlement funds..This amount should be on the bank statement I guess


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

How much did you show in your bank for settlement funds bro?? , 



i have a quick question so once you get a pre-invite is that definite that one will get the final nomination from DIBP to apply for PR??? 



can anyone please answer my question.[/quote]



Once you get a pre-invite, you have to provide documentation that BSMQ requires. If everything checks out, they then nominate you. You’ll automatically get a mail from skill select with an invitation to lodge your PR application 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018[/QUOTE]


----------



## NgocVan_Elisa (Sep 5, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The ANZSCO is 233913 - Biomedical Engineer.
> Points - 65
> ...


Hi abhishekshroff,

Can you please share the way you obtained 5 points from state normination?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

NgocVan_Elisa said:


> Hi abhishekshroff,
> 
> Can you please share the way you obtained 5 points from state normination?
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


As soon as you submit an EoI with 190 subclass your points become 60+5 (suppose you have 60 points) which will reflect in EoI also. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

I went through the tread as am planning to apply for Qld 190 so does it mean I should have a job offer in advance in Qld before I submit my eoi am 8 year exp 261313 code


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Any udpate for BSMQ ?


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

*Mr subhsamaran*



subhasamaran said:


> For my occupation 233914 there is no job req but require 70 points that's the only condition so just thinking whether they invite offshore with high priority or not
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


Hi mate, I hope u got ur visa? if so can u tell me when did u get ur invitations and visa.can i contact u.


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

*Mr ranjhan*



rajhan said:


> You must be joking...


Hi mate have u got ur visa? can u plz break down ur points for further reference. I am in the same boat just want to understand if queensland only gives invitations to those who has experience??


----------

